

Metal Exoskeleton To Be Tested By US Navy - angrymouse
http://news.sky.com/story/1321868/metal-exoskeleton-to-be-tested-by-us-navy

======
spingsprong
I've often wondered how fail safe these things are. If you're lifting 200kg
and the system fails, is that 200kg load suddenly being put onto your body?

